# Berkeley group rides?



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

Aside from the very good & numerous BBC (Berkeley Bike Club) group rides, are there other "no drop" group rides from Berkeley on weekends?

I used to do a Sat. Velo ride, back when there was the Velo bike shop (Peter's) on MLK before they moved to Univ. & CA (now closed). I think they had a Yahoo group?

I've been solely riding my MTBs, but now a buddy, a neophyte cyclist, just got his first roadie bike so I'm up for a friendly club ride.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Take a look at http://www.grizzlypeakcyclists.org/ for some rides, maybe you can find something there.


----------

